# Destin Report 07/06/07



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Had a great time fishing Choctawhatchee Bay near Destin.   My 14 year old son Derek caught a red that he'll remember for a lifetime. We caught/released at least 50 cats and 20 ladyfish in a 4 hour span...the other fish were not so lucky. ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Those spade fish are good eating, just like flounder.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Don't forget those lady fish make great bait. Little steaks for the reds or whole for big sharks ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Those spade fish are good eating, just like flounder.


X2 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> Those spade fish are good eating, just like flounder.


We all liked them better than the redfish and trout we had. Very tasty indeed.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

What did you catch the spade on? I had a friend catch a couple on real light hooks and pieces of shrimp.
Very good table fare.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> What did you catch the spade on? I had a friend catch a couple on real light hooks and pieces of shrimp.
> Very good table fare.


Shrimp...fishing in about 5-10 feet of water...the bottom was about 25-30. We could see them swimming around below the boat.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Looks like you guys had a great time. Don't forget those lady fish make great bait. Little steaks for the reds or whole for big sharks  ;D


Tom, are you admitting to being a chunker too???? ;D

Good job on the feesh Festus...I've never even heard of a spade fish...shows you how much I know bout fishin :-/


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The only time I've seen them was offshore on a trip in Louisiana. There would be 3 or 4 around every jellyfish
we saw. I don't know if they were eating the jellyfish or just hanging out with them.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom, are you admitting to being a chunker too?



Yep, I will chunk with the best of them every once and a while. Shrimp, mullet, crabs, ladyfish, etc ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> The only time I've seen them was offshore on a trip in Louisiana. There would be 3 or 4 around every jellyfish
> we saw. I don't know if they were eating the jellyfish or just hanging out with them.


Not sure about up around the central EC area, but spadefish are all over the bridge pilings throughout the ICW in S Florida and around here in the Tampa Bay area too. If you do any diving you'll also see them schooled up around the inshore reefs from time to time. As kids we used to catch them around the bridges using oysters we busted up locally off the seawalls and what not. We also caught sheepshead and black drum on oysters too, although the black drum liked baby blue crabs better. Spadefish can be kinda smelly when you clean them, but they do eat good.


----------

